# Help with a Neewer 180 Stobe Light



## LindsaySorensen (Nov 12, 2010)

I just bought some Neewer 180 Strobe lights and the instructions don't cover how to set more then 1 up so they go off at the same time. I'm able to get the one working on it's own, I have a wireless Remote Trigger. Do I need to have a trigger for the back of EACH light or is there a way that you connect them with a cable or something? Anyone know about this? 
Thanks
Lindsay


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 12, 2010)

Do you have a link to that light somewhere?

Most studio lights have a built-in slave trigger...so when they 'see' that another flash has gone off, they fire at the same time.


----------



## LindsaySorensen (Nov 12, 2010)

Here is what I bought
Amazon.com: 180W 180 Watt Photographic Studio Strobe Flash Light: Electronics: Reviews, Prices & more


----------



## table1349 (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm not seeing anything that looks like a built in slave trigger.  If there is, then as Big Mike said, use that.  Otherwise you will need to have a receiver for each head.


----------



## LindsaySorensen (Nov 12, 2010)

If there is a built in slave trigger it will go off on it's own... or is there anything i have to make sure is turned on (other then the obvious power)?


----------



## LindsaySorensen (Nov 12, 2010)

I just unpacked more then one of them and now I feel dumb... it does have a built in slave trigger, they went off on their own. Thanks for your help, like I said in my intro I'm new to all this.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 15, 2010)

No problem, we all get 3 "D'oh"s


----------



## spence524 (Dec 4, 2010)

How are you liking those Neewer lights?  I saw them on amazon but was weary of the low price.  I understand you get what you pay for, but I am on a budget and definitely not a professional.  I would love to see some samples.


----------



## Charles Saulters (Jan 17, 2011)

They are a great buy, if you check flickr then search for Charles Saulters II all of my studio work is done with Neewer strobes.


----------



## Poggle (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi guys.  I have just got one of these setups...............How on earth do you set up the soft boxes!!!!!  I cannot see at all how to fit the metal rods to the plasic rings that go over the lights!!

Any help would make me rather happy

John


----------



## penwren (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi Lindsay, I have just bought a neewer 250 strobe and although it will flash when I have my speed light on it doesn't seem to work with the trigger and receiver, do you have any tips as to how you got yours working as the instructions are not very helpful

Thanks Penny


----------



## gsgary (Feb 26, 2011)

You should be able to use one of these on your second light Bowen Omnicell studio light trigger slave cell BW-1608 on eBay (end time 26-Feb-11 20:48:32 GMT) you should be able to get it cheaper than this

Probably cheaper to get a cheap chinese trigger with 2 recievers


----------



## nowas (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Can anybody help. Just bought 3 Neewer 180 strobes. I have been charging this for a day and half but the charging lights are still green (according to instructions they are ready to fire when charging light turn red).

Charles / Lindsay how long does it take to charge for the first time.

John, have you had any luck setting up the soft boxes?

Thanks
Nowas


----------

